# Need help with enabling AMD GPU HWA (APP acceleration) in Aimersoft video converter.



## MrCray (Jul 23, 2014)

I can`t enable AMD GPU HWA in Aimersoft Video Converter Ultimate v6.1.3.
Radeon R9 290, Catalyst-ccc-dd v14.4, AMD APP SDK v2.9, Windows 8 x64.
Please help me with this problem!


----------

